# 2nd time at the range.....ever



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I've shot my dads old .22 revolver when I was a kid. I've shot my buddy's g19 and his p22 out in the woods, but this is my 2nd time at the actual range.

My 2nd time ever firing MY first handgun that I purchased 3 weeks ago. First time out I was shooting at a large circular target with a diameter of about 25" at a 30' distance. I was always hitting low and to the left.

I tried to correct it some by shooting with the pad of the tip of my finger this time out. I was also shooting at a 10" diameter target from the same distance of 30'. I'm still more left than anything but I was pleased with my improvement!!!!

Let me know what you guys think.....I know I am still jerking quite a bit before I shoot. I'm having a hard time getting rid of the BANG anticipation.....A LOT harder than I thought it'd be......

This is with my Newly purchased .40 Beretta PX4 Storm........:mrgreen:










I mean the BG is definitely dead.....but I'd like to get better......but man is ammo costly!!!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Why are you shooting so far out, especially if you're new to shooting? Defensive situations usually happen at 7 yards or less. Bring that target in to 5-7 yards and work on your trigger control and grouping at closer distances. Until you learn the basics and learn your gun more, there's no need to put the target out far. There's no shame in having the target close. It's better than having out a mile and not hitting anything.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea I'd like to have it closer but the Range is set that way. They have 4" PVC in the ground with Door Frames set up so you can Staple cardboard backings to the frame then tape your target to it. So you can't set the targets at different distances. 

It may be less than 30'......maybe its 20' not sure. There's an indoor range close by me with an auto target hanger to set it to whatever distance you want......Its a little more pricey than the outdoor range and plus you HAVE to use their ammo which is an arm and a leg and your first born to buy.....

I plan on going to the indoor range and giving it a go again with closer shots.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Force yourself to go slower, until you have developed good habits. Don't squeeze one off until your grip and stance is right. Just load 3 or 5 rounds in the magazine. It's not a bad idea to even shoot from a rested position at close range, until you get satisfied with your trigger squeeze. As you start to do more things right, make it harder by increasing distance or speed. Dry-fire practice a lot.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.....Yea a few of these were shot with full mags (14 rnds) others were just 7-8......

I dunno it seems I line the front white dot with the two rear dots in a straight line and squeeze and it doesn't even show a hit on the target. If I place the front dot sight ABOVE the two rears it hits a little low on the target....

I was having to aim fairly high to hit these. So not sure whats up


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Next time you go to the range have someone else (so you don't know the order) mix snap caps with live ammo in your mag when you shoot. This will tell you if you are pulling down. Keeping the front sight still is key.

Snap caps are the S#%*. They improved my shooting 30-40% for only a few dollars.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

hmmmmm thanks dosborn

I was debating on whether or not to post these pics up. But if you would've seen my first time out you'd understand why I'm so proud of these hahaha


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> hmmmmm thanks dosborn
> 
> I was debating on whether or not to post these pics up. But if you would've seen my first time out you'd understand why I'm so proud of these hahaha


Try to find pics of my targets here.......tumbleweed There are none.

When I can keep them in a 5" circle at 7 yards CONSISTANTLY, then I will post them.

Your not that bad.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm currently enjoying 2.5" groups @ 7 yds by simply slowing down, and concentrating on squeezing, not pulling the trigger. My shooting buddy still hasn't figured out why I'm hitting where I'm aiming and he's all over an 8.5 X 11 target. The difference is it takes me a full minute to unload a mag, he gets it done in 20 seconds. 

If you try squeezing the trigger almost as slow as you can, and keeping the sights on your target, almost being surprised by the gun firing.....voila! There'll be a hole right where you were aiming! Promise!

On the other hand, I've also emptied my gun as fast as my trigger finger can pull. You won't see but a few holes all over the target. I'm getting pretty good at the group thing, and starting to work on accurate double taps. I'll get there.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

yea I wish I would've just kinda told the wifey to SHUSH when she told me she didn't want me to get a gun 5 years ago.....ammo is ridiculously expensive.....so I doubt i'll be able to shoot as much as I want to.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

twomode said:


> I'm currently enjoying 2.5" groups @ 7 yds by simply slowing down, and concentrating on squeezing, not pulling the trigger. My shooting buddy still hasn't figured out why I'm hitting where I'm aiming and he's all over an 8.5 X 11 target. The difference is it takes me a full minute to unload a mag, he gets it done in 20 seconds.
> 
> If you try squeezing the trigger almost as slow as you can, and keeping the sights on your target, almost being surprised by the gun firing.....voila! There'll be a hole right where you were aiming! Promise!
> 
> On the other hand, I've also emptied my gun as fast as my trigger finger can pull. You won't see but a few holes all over the target. I'm getting pretty good at the group thing, and starting to work on accurate double taps. I'll get there.


Hmm I will give the whole "surprise" thing a try...... I'm like your buddy. I shoot them fairly fast.

I'd say one round every 3-5 seconds.....My dad tells me to slow down all the time. But I also don't want to go too slow because I need to practice shooting a little faster too, But I guess you gotta "crawl before you can walk."

I'm going to pick up a Beretta NEOS or Walther P22 here soon so I can practice more without blowing through wads of cashola


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I should have been a little more specific. I can not yet stay in a 5" when I shoot 10 rounds in about 15-20 seconds. If I go slow I could do 3" - 4".

When I first started shooting I took forever to get all of my shots down range.

For target casual target shooting slow is great, but for defensive social encounters I will continue to practice shooting a little quicker. 

In a nutshell, my goal is to keep 10 rounds in a 5" group at 7 yards (eventually 10 yards) with in 15 seconds. That does not include the time it takes to draw the weapon. I try to be accurate/smooth then be quick. I still have a long way to go and I am sure there are lots of people here that can out shoot me by far. To be even more specific, I have only been this accurate with 9mm and .45. When I shoot the .40 I loose about 3" on my group. I try to work with one gun at a time too which helps a little.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> I'm going to pick up a Beretta NEOS or Walther P22 here soon so I can practice more without blowing through wads of cashola


DUDE!!!

I love my Neos. Search the forum for "NEOS" or "U22" and you will see my opinion of it (which isn't alot).

They are a balst and very inexpensive.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

dosborn said:


> DUDE!!!
> 
> I love my Neos. Search the forum for "NEOS" or "U22" and you will see my opinion of it (which isn't alot).
> 
> They are a balst and very inexpensive.


Yea I was looking at the gun......I believe they are relatively cheap at like 250-300 aren't they?

Not quite as sexy as the P22 but still fun to shoot I bet.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> Hmm I will give the whole "surprise" thing a try...... I'm like your buddy. I shoot them fairly fast.
> 
> I'd say one round every 3-5 seconds.....My dad tells me to slow down all the time. But I also don't want to go too slow because I need to practice shooting a little faster too, But I guess you gotta "crawl before you can walk."
> 
> I'm going to pick up a Beretta NEOS or Walther P22 here soon so I can practice more without blowing through wads of cashola





The Reaper said:


> Yea I was looking at the gun......I believe they are relatively cheap at like 250-300 aren't they?
> 
> Not quite as sexy as the P22 but still fun to shoot I bet.


Under $300 for sure.

They are accurate and you can put about any thing on the top rail incase you are not. :smt082

I do not regret buying mine, not for one second.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice!!!! ok I will look into a NEOS/U22 for sure then Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If you have the funds, look at Ruger MkII or III as well. They are a little more complicated but are the cats meow of .22LR pistols IMO.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds like you also may have some anticipation issues going on. As stated above, squeeze slowly and concentrate. Every time the gun goes bang, you should be surprised.

Snap caps as mentioned are the bomb. You can stand in your house and practice. Squuuuueezzzeee til the hammerfalls. Learn that habit and you will lose the anticipation.

Just my 2 pennies worth!


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea my anticipation issues have been there.....

Weird as I don't have that problem while out messing around with Fruit and Bottles out in the woods.....only at the range..nervousness perhaps?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> Yea my anticipation issues have been there.....
> 
> Weird as I don't have that problem while out messing around with Fruit and Bottles out in the woods.....only at the range..nervousness perhaps?


A different atmosphere will for sure change your mood and can cause your disposition to be one of anticipation. I actually have come to like the indoor range better. When I shoot in my own lane, between the dividers... it becomes just me and the target!

Like everyone else says, start out slow and work on each individual trigger pull. once you have a good handle on that and can cut down on aticipation, you can begin to move faster, eventually working on high speed double taps. All it takes is a well balanced gun with a caliber that you shoot very confidently. I have put the 1911s to rest in the safe, and have found that sweet spot in a Sig! Eventually you will amaze yourself when your ability to accurately control your shots gets you grouping double taps in 6" or so. Time will get you there.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you YFZ

I'll be trying to get better for sure. I just wish I would've picked up a handgun sooner....Instead of throwing thousands of dollars and bloody knuckles into a car I ended up selling when the little one was born.....

Owell live and learn


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

just curious... what was the car?!


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

89 Toyota Supra With a japanese 1JZ Twin Turbo inline 6 motor. But I single Turbo'd it and was closing in on 500hp......

But its gone.....so sad hahahaha


----------



## capgun (Jan 27, 2012)

That's what 22's are for. Economical, practical practice/fun. Getcha one!


----------

